# SL-1 Geometry



## darkmother (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm looking to pick up a new road bike soon, and the SL-1 caught my attention-I like the longish top tube length and wheelbase as I am tall with a long torso. The Fuji site claims a 72 degree head angle on the larger sized frames, which sounds really slack for a race bike. Any comments from those who have ridden the bike on how it handles? 


I'll take one for a test ride if I get the chance, but it is usually hard to find shops that stock my size.


----------



## Stides (Feb 28, 2006)

I have an SL-1 and I race with it. I love the handling of this bike. I think it takes corners very well, is a good climber and is very stiff and fast in sprints. Overall, I Iove the frame and the geometry. I have a longer torso as well and I find it to be be very comfortable. I believe this frame is also raced by Fuji-Servetto (they may have a new team name for 2010) in grand tours so I think this frame still has a race geometry despite the head tube angle.


----------



## xue23 (Oct 11, 2009)

I ride a SL1 but size 44cm. And yes 72 degree on a larger size frame...as for the wheelbase, it should be shorter because the geometry of SL1 is a COMPACT FRAME.....and it should be a CLIMBING BIKE
I think FUJI SERVETTO will use the NEW SST aero bike for road race and SL1 for climbing stage
It handles well during UPHILL no complain....You can easy "hug" the bike while sprinting..easy to control AND IT'S A VERY LIGHT BIKE


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

+1 on the Fuji SL-1. It is a compact frame and the SL-1 frame fits larger than what I normally ride. I am in the process of exchanging it with one size smaller. The bike is very light for the money and I rode it up a local mountain and one local hilly ride and it spools up quickly climbing...:thumbsup: I got it through Performance Bike.

Performance Bike sale: This Wednesday is a Veteran's Day Sale and you get 20% off if you are in the Military or are a retired veteran. I am not sure if it applies to non-military individuals. In addition you get 10% if you're a Team Performance member. It's a pretty substantial discount.


----------

